# info needed On Animal Humane Society near St Paul Mn



## Maureen Las (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this place. it is a merger of 3 humane societies in the St paul area.
Why would this place have room for ALL our rabbits when they have about 10-11 on their website. 
They said they would take our 10 buns and I'll be ***** if I'm sending them to Minnesota to be euthanized. 

maureen


----------



## naturestee (Aug 18, 2008)

Do you know anyone in MCRS?

http://www.mnhouserabbit.org/about/namechange.html

I would think they would know. I don't think we have any active members in that area. That's a big area, so maybe they have a big shelter and enough funding for rabbits?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 18, 2008)

I called their MCRScontact number and sent an e-mail to Joanna campbell (but it's an old e-mail address. )
MCRS is not affiliated with the shelter but will assist with adoptions of their rabbits???
I was at Golden valley in 2006 and all looked good but I just read some horrible articles on the internet saying that they always have empty cages and try to get animals from rural shelters but their euth rate is sky high...

but horrible stuff is always saidabout kill shelters (including mine) so i wondered if anyone knw that place. 

I'm sure MCRS will get back to me. 

but I am impatient and :scared:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2008)

maureen, remember me?

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/SoulmateRabbitRescue.html - new photo added

I'll send a printout to your shelter. ^ I'll stay optimistic and think we can help a couple jeopardized rabbits stay in-state if we have foster space. I ditto your comments on euthanization and I'd be wary. Sent a PM.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 19, 2008)

The petco bunnies have been adopted 1 today and 1 yesterday. That means2 more are going over from the shelter.

Julie are you praying for me?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2008)

For You and Everybunny You assist at the shelter! 

Oberon, EmmaLee and many more are Forever Grateful !! Please update in your threads as you can and you must be frenzily busy with multi-juggling,

:hug:

The merger of 3 sounds sorta familiar,


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 20, 2008)

Yesterday I got an email from the new director of the Minnesota Companion Rabbit Society and today I got an e-mail from Joanna Campbell the president of the MinnesotaCompanion rabbit Society. 

I had sent them a lot of questions re. the amount of space available at the Animal Humane Society in the St Paul area. I was very fearful that if we sent our bunnies there that they may be euthanized/ 
I was assured by both Holly Lang and Joanna Cambell that the MCRS is extremely involved with the Animal Humane society . Within the past several years 5 of the area shelters haveintegrated under the one name Animal Humane Society and the adoption rate is very high. 

The Minnesota Companion Rabbit society helps with adoptions, often pulls their rabbits for their Petco stores and is hands on in helping with these rabbits.
I would prefer to have hadour rabbits stay here or go to a foster situation but , to be honest , I cannot find fault with this Mn. org. and probably about 6 of our rabbits will be going there. 
I still have the "married couple" here and it will be hard to send them to an uncertain situation but .....I think their chances of getting a good home is higher in an urban area than here in the sticks.

Anyway once this is resolved I never want to go through anything like this again. 

PS Pete is fine and most likely will be staying with us as his hair has grown back and I have done a good job of making him presentable.

I am not cut out to do this as it is aging me more than I already am


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 21, 2008)

{{{{{{*angieluv*}}}}}}}} Hang in there. If you need a breather, take one. It's one of the hardest things in the world to take time to nurture yourself but burnout does neither you nor the animals any good. Take it from someone who is more than a little bit singed around the edges herself - though warm and gratified by all the support she's received here on RO and elsewhere. (And be careful saying "never again": the rabbit gods have a sense of humor where such statements are concerned! :biggrin2

Relieved to hear that Pete's out of danger. He is a cutie!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 21, 2008)

Bluefrog...

I will NEVER be able to accomplish what you have accomplished. I have great admiration for you.

I cannot tolerate animals dying. Pure and simple it gets me frantic 

of course I will do it again but I hope that I get a break..
and I wish our rabbits were going to a 'home" instead of another shelter.
the best that we can do is sometimes not good enough...


----------



## BlueFrog (Aug 21, 2008)

*angieluv*, even if there were an accurate way to count, it's really about doing what we reasonably can, not about the numbers or who does more than whom. I know few people seem to believe me, but in many ways, I get the easy part. Pulling a group of rabbits from a shelter and sending them on their way doesn't begin to compare to the effort needed to foster even one of them. 

Yes, my total is impressive, but that's mostly because I'm the tiny, noisy, and visible tip of an enormous iceberg. Without shelters, foster homes, other rescues, transporters, transport coordinators, etc., none of this would have happened. You perform a vital service I can't - being there, on the ground, caring for the animals. Even if Chicago Ridge (or any of the other shelters I work with) were at my back door, I have neither the physical nor emotional strength to handle it. I don't have the space or finances to foster (much) in my home. There's lots of stuff I can't do, and that's OK, because I fill a gap in the equation that others can't, the one labeled "determined nut with a keyboard."  

I get frantic too. Ask the poor people on the receiving end of my emails in the wee hours of the morning when my overheated brain is convinced that this is it, I've finally hit the wall. Most of the time, conditions change, sometimes at the 11 1/2th hour, and those victories are sweet. Last week I would have told you it was amazing there were any rabbits left to save at Chicago Ridge, because the situation was such that I was sure any other than the six Leaf had spoken for would be euthanized. Between a larger than expected transport (THANKS GUYS!), one adoption, and a change in policy at a single no-kill shelter that accepts bunnies, as of today Chicago Ridge has three unspoken for rabbits. _Three_. That's unheard of. The slightest change in timing could just as easily have resulted in my writing an obituary for at least fourteen of those bunnies. 

As of yesterday morning, I was convinced there would be a mass euth of almost all the 28 guinea pigs in residence. Not only did we not lose any, Chicago Ridge is now pig-less because they all found berths in no-kill shelters and homes. The place is so devoid of cages that the manager literally danced on an empty table this afternoon to celebrate, and I'm actually cautiously putting out feelers here on RO for more rabbits to help (a situation I never, ever, EVER expected to be in. Ever). 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I understand frantic, and I understand the pain of the losses - but more often than not, somehow, things work out in the end. (The head honcho at Catnap and I have coined our own silly phrase, "In Conejita We Trust"). None of us goes this alone, and every bit you do, however small you may think it is, helps the process of saving this lost souls.

Oh, and by the way: getting rabbits to a shelter likely to find them homes IS a win worth celebrating!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 21, 2008)

Bluefrog

I am so glad that you are working in Chicago;it is my hometown

I volunteered at Catnap for a brief period before I moved to Wi and adopted RIP Jacques (holland lop) from there. 

I remember the woman who ran Catnap and I know the vet who does the rabbit spay/neuters for them. 

I guess where I live now the numbers are such that it is manageable..in Chicago it is a different story. 

I admire that you can take on the large numbers. the bland umempathic people and the driving that is so difficult 

You are a great person ...

and I also love the G pigs so thanks for saving them


----------

